# How to Insulate Crawl Space



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

depends on crawl space if it is vented or sealed crawlspace


----------



## MarineMom (May 1, 2012)

The house is on pillars. It has been nicely "pinned" with trim. I'm not sure if that allows enough air flow to qualify. It is not vented.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

what state are you in


----------



## HANKNJAKE (May 2, 2012)

Have you thought about spray foam insulation? This gives you an excellent insulation and helps seal out the moisture. It is easily applied and can get into hard to reach areas. Call a local insulator and ask him for advice.


----------



## MarineMom (May 1, 2012)

I'm in southern Ohio. I have considered spray foam, however I wasn't able to find anyone near this area with experience using the product. All the research I have done Online said it's not recommend for DIY. I'm open to all options


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so do you live on the river i am near columbus :thumbup:
1 are there plumbing supply lines in crawl space?
2 when you say pinned with trim does that mean around crawlspace it is sealed all the way to ground?
3 is it dirt floor and does it have a plastic barrier on ground or on floor joists

also here is a diy closed cell foam link
http://www.fomo.com/handi-foam-two-component.aspx


----------



## casey2u (May 1, 2012)

I sorta like spray foam, but I don't like the DIY "kits" which come up to 600 board feet per kit, typically. It's a long story involving the technical details of pro foam installed with a heated hose and (expensive) foam proportioner, vs. the refrigerant-driven approaches like Tiger Foam, Dow FrothPak, Handi-Foam, etc. (my problem has to do with the GWP of the propellants, if you're interested).

Anyway: it can be quite hard to get a foam applier to install a tiny job (or even return your phone calls!). If you simultaneously want them to spray your attic you might sweeten the deal, but it's the most expensive insulation in any case.

Reflectix is fine, as long as you don't believe basically anything they say about it. The EPA, I think it was, tested such insulations under slabs (where the manufacturer DOES recommend them: radiant barrier under a slab, ha ha!) and found they amounted to an R2 or so, as I recall. They would be a fine draft barrier but for the challenge of installing them tightly. You haven't described your perimeter crawlspace wall, you could make it a partially-conditioned crawlspace (insulated the side walls, vapor barrier on the floor, toss in a dehumidifier, and bob's your uncle): that has a lot of advantages.

Combinations of foam board and small spray foam cans used thoughtfully (propellant: isobutane GWP 1.0 vs. 1200+ on FrothPak) can make for a tight install. In any case it's probably worth putting a vapor barrier down on the ground, to reduce moisture in your "dank" crawlspace: even in crawlspaces with "adequate" ventilation, natural ventilation relies on wind and other air movement -- it's a bad (if common and legal) design.

See buildingscience.com.


----------



## MarineMom (May 1, 2012)

Wow! So much information! Let me start by thanking you.
I don't live in Athens near the river, but its a short commute. And same weather patterns...all 4 seasons.
I'm not sure what the building codes were, if any, when the house was built. It is a small cottage at 1080 sq ft. Actually 1 of 3 company row houses. So yes I have found it difficult to get a contractor to respond. And there are very few left locally which is why I would really like a dig option.
I will be installing 6 mill plastic. The under pinning wrap does go all around the perimeter and does go completely to the ground. Yes, there is plumbing under there also. The crawl space walls are not currently insulated. I have saw that method in my tootle research but wondered if it would be enough R value. Is this something that is standard? Also, I'm not sure what type of dehumidifier goes under a house. Any links on it?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Any links on it?"------ this will get you started;
http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/crawlspace-insulation/

Up to code, an air supply for the furnace if under there, an exhaust: http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/RE_06_64_07.pdf

If you go closed crawl (insulating walls), check for radon and termites; http://energy.cr.usgs.gov/radon/rnus.html
http://termites101.org/termite-basics/termites-by-region

If no vinyl flooring above, this is optimal; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------



## MarineMom (May 1, 2012)

I love this site!!! So much information. I'm crawling under my house again this weekend for another good look. I couldn't be happier with all the options you have pointed me too. I may be the only female excited about insulation. :thumbup:


----------

